# Kent Hill quarry - April 2019



## Newage (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi all

Almost done for the Staffordshire road trip, day 2 saw me and Fluffy heading off in to the wilds too visit Kent hill sand quarry, I can find no info on this place other than a quarry is marked on maps dating back to 1870.

The Quarry is split over 2 levels and made up of 3 long passages with linking passages between them, much bigger than we had first thought.

Picture time.........







There are very few artifacts in the quarry (other than 1980`s beer cans) but there is the remains of this ore cart, which has seen better days.






Time to get down in the dark......


























Right there you go and that as they say will do, there are a few more shots on my FlickR page so head on over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157679964334868/with/46734131975/

Thanks for looking and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2019)

I like the look of this one, seems you can get a fair way into the place too, good stuff!


----------

